# console line-drawing chars for mc



## poobah (Feb 28, 2009)

When I launch mc (Midnight Commander, either standard or lite) in the console -- not running under X -- the lines for boxs are drawn with weird characters rather than um lines.

Currently TERM=cons2511 and LANG=C and LOCALE=C

Are there values for env vars -- the above or others -- which will solve this? Other solutions?

Thank you.

Eric d'Halibut


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 28, 2009)

first deinstall it and then install it and intasll it without UTF8 config , if you install MC with UTF8 this is happen


----------



## poobah (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, but it doesn't seem to have helped the problem here. 

I removed mc-light and built mc from ports, turning off the utf8 support. (I didn't see any utf8 option in the Makefile for mc-light.)

Still no line-drawing chars in console. Looks fine of course in an xterm. Grrr....

Thanks,


----------



## oliverh (Mar 1, 2009)

Try mc -a


----------



## poobah (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah...thank you. 

I may have stumbled onto an equivalent workaround: set console type to 'cons25w', for US-ASCII.

I seem to recall fixing this problem years ago on another unixen system, where it turned out to be a localization issue. 

Oh well. <g>

Thanks again,


----------



## vermaden (Mar 2, 2009)

try *mc -a* or *env LANG=C LC_ALL=C mc -a*


----------



## poobah (Mar 2, 2009)

$ env LANG=C LC_ALL=C mc -a

yields the same here as just 'mc -a'.

I can live with ascii-art boxes! <g>

Thanks,


----------



## poobah (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, *mystery time:*

I tried reverting from console type cons25w to cons25 and I now have proper line-drawing characters in my display of mc. This with no other env vars being set. LOCALE, LANG, etc remain unset.

I had just finished a lengthy run of package installs from sysinstall in order install the browser galeon. I can only guess one of the dependencies helped straighten out this line-drawing issue. ????

Best to all,


----------

